# 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney Edition 31Rqs



## lindsay442 (Oct 2, 2014)

We LOVE our Outback but sadly, some big life changes have forced us to put this baby up for sale. It's an awesome camper for families - especially with the bunkhouse!









*2008 Keystone Outback Sydney Edition 31RQS - Asking $16000.00*
Located in mid-Michigan.

This spacious travel trailer is in excellent condition (smoke-free) and comes loaded with amenities:

Power Slide-Out
Skylights
Quad bunkhouse in rear
New Tires (2011)
Accordion style pull-down blinds

SPECS:
Length -- 35 ft
Width -- 8 ft
Dry Weight -- 7200 lbs
Payload Capacity -- 2395 lbs
Slide x 1
Fresh Water Tank x 1 -- 50 gal
Grey Water Tank x 2 -- 40 gal each
Black Water Tank x 1 -- 40 gal
Propane Tanks x 2 (housed within camper)
Sleeps 10 people

EXTERIOR FEATURES:
Speakers
Sink and Grill station
Massive storage compartments with lighting
Rollout 14 ft. Awning
Note: front decal is faded and cracked, but easily replaceable. Exterior is otherwise in great condition.

KITCHEN:
Double kitchen sink with cover/cutting board to create more counter space
3 Burner Stove, Oven and Microwave
Built-in knife holder, utensil tray and spice rack
White Cupboards
Large Pantry and plenty of cupboard/drawer space
8 cu. ft. Refrigerator
Skylight

DINING AREA:
Booth style seating (converts to bed)

LIVING AREA:
Couch (pull out bed)
Built-in Entertainment Center
AM/FM/ CD STEREO with zone speakers
Remote controlled thermostat
Speakers
Slide-out includes dining and living area

MASTER BEDROOM:
Queen size bed
Dual wardrobes and overhead cabinets
TV Shelf with hookup
Underbed storage area with access to outside storage
Speakers
Skylight

BUNKHOUSE:
Dual bunks (4 beds, each large enough for one adult)
Wardrobe/Storage Cabinet with TV hook up
Lighting, window and storage pockets in each bunk

BATHROOM:
Glass enclosed shower
Built-in clothes hamper
Medicine cabinet and plenty of shelving
Skylight

MISC:
Furnace
A/C
Satellite Prep
Retractable Antennae

LOTS OF ACCESSORIES AVAILABLE. Please inquire if interested! You can reply to this post or PM me!

Camper has been stored inside every winter since 2010.


----------

